# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Разные суеверия, мнения, невероятные советы - всё в основном для смеха

## Lampada

Секреты, мастерство!: *КАКИЕ СЛОВА НЕЛЬЗЯ ГОВО**РИТЬ? * Автор:* Sandra Lazareva  ,* воскресенье, июня 01, 2014   _СЛОВА-РАЗРУШИТЕЛИ. СЛОВА-КАНДАЛЫ. СЛОВА-КРЫЛЬЯ  _ *Слова-разрушители.*  
Являясь носителем языка (неважно, какого), каждый из нас имеет совершенно уникальный запас (набор) слов. Этот набор является мощным инструментом самопрограммирования.
В буквальном смысле: как говорим – так и живем. Что заявляем, то и имеем.
Слова – это одежда наших мыслей, и энергия слов имеет еще более плотную структуру, и эта энергия в разы быстрее (по сравнению с энергией мысли) формирует материю.
Доказательств тому приведено уже настолько много, что и прибавить к ним почти нечего.
Но все-таки приведём еще одно, и оно такое серьезное, что безоговорочно признано открытием, способным исцелять самые опасные болезни.
Это открытие сделал немецкий психотерапевт *Носсрат Пезешкиан*, он первый обнаружил (а потом научился обезвреживать) слова, программирующие болезни тела. Со временем Пезешкиан убедительно доказал, что эти разрушительные слова присутствуют в лексиконе всех людей.
Понимаете? Нет ни одного человека, кто бы уберегся от слов, которые: • программируют болезни, • материализуют их в теле, • ни в какую не позволяют их исцелить.
Эти слова доктор Пезешкиан объединил в название органическая речь.
Конечно, по-русски это название звучит несколько кособоко, но суть отражает вполне: органическая речь – это слова и выражения, впрямую влияющие на физиологические органы человека. Вам отлично известны эти слова и выражения. Это по-настоящему опасная и разрушительная энергия, которая способна подорвать даже самое крепкое здоровье, будь оно хоть трижды богатырским.
Обратите внимание на то, насколько виртуозно замаскированы слова-разрушители. Сразу не верится, что такие безобидные на вид слова могут так сильно вредить.
Вот смотрите: _• лопнуло мое терпение, • я уже голову сломал, • что-то меня гложет,
• всю плешь мне проели, • сидит у меня в почках_ *(что-то, кто-то)*_,
• мне перекрыли кислород, • не перевариваю_* (что-то или кого-то)*_,
• все соки из меня выжали, • много крови мне попортили, • чихать я хотел,
• надоело до тошноты, • просто ножом по сердцу, • меня уже колотит (трясет),
• всю шею отсидели, • сыт по горло, • с души воротит, • загоняли меня до смерти,
• побывай в моей шкуре, • давят на меня, • найти бы отдушину._
Ну и так далее. Правда же, отличная маскировка? Нам кажется, что мы употребляем емкие метафоры, а на самом деле отдаем своему телу такие четкие команды, что тело их даже и не смеет не выполнить, вот и выполняет. 
…Свои выводы по влиянию органической речи на здоровье человека доктор Пезешкиан опубликовал не так давно, но эти выводы уже успели на сто рядов проверить. Особенно тщательно изучали вот такой вопрос: органическая речь создает болезнь или сообщает о ней? Оказалось, что именно создает. Другими словами, было предположение, что слова-разрушители появляются в речи человека после возникновения болезни – мол, так бессознательное, которое управляет всеми физиологическими процессами, сигнализирует о сбоях. Однако, нет, не подтвердилось предположение. 
И теперь можно убежденно говорить, что картина такая: сначала человек включает слова-разрушители в свою активную речь (закладывает программу конкретной болезни), и только потом возникает болезнь. И не какая-нибудь болезнь, а точно та, которая была заявлена.
И вот еще что примечательно: создав болезнь, слова-разрушители еще более укореняются в активной речи, и совсем не для того, чтобы о болезни сообщать (сигнализировать).
Задача слов-разрушителей совсем другая – поддержать болезнь, дать ей возможность «жить и процветать». Это понятно: органическая речь – это самостоятельная психическая программа, и у нее вполне обоснованная миссия: поддерживать то, что создано.
Ниже приведены обобщенные данные подробных исследований речи многих тысяч пациентов. Конечно, набор слов в разрезе по болезням значительно богаче, чем в приведенной таблице, но если вы зададитесь целью установить в собственной речи слова, которые разрушают ваше здоровье, то приведенные иллюстрации помогут вам в этой продуктивной (и по-настоящему целительской) работе. И будьте уверены: как только вы обнаружите в своем обиходе слова-разрушители, ваша речь от них быстро очистится.
И механизм тут простой и понятный: обнаружен – значит разоблачен. Разоблачен – значит обезоружен. Надо ли говорить, что когда уходят слова-разрушители, то уходят и болезни?
Это масштабно доказал метод доктора Пезешкиана. 
 А вот и обещанная *таблица*: *Эти слова и выражения создают и поддерживают болезнь:* _Надело до тошноты, сыт по горло, с души воротит_ - Нервная анорексия _Взвалить груз забот. Нести свой крест. Проблемы, которые сидят на шее_ - Остеохондроз _Что-то гложет, отравлять жизнь, сам себе не принадлежу, надоело все до смерти_ - Рак _Заниматься самоедством, язвительно, что-то (или кого-то) не переваривать_ - Язва _Что-то сидит в почках, моча в голову ударила, нет сил, смертельно устал_ - Урологические заболевания _Найти отдушину, дать волю своему гневу, перекрыть кислород, чихать на кого-то_ - Бронхиальная астма и гипервентиляционный синдром _Высасывать кровь, выжимать соки, это вошло в мою плоть и кровь_ - Заболевания крови _Принимать близко к сердцу, сердце разрывается, удар в самое сердце_ - Инфаркт миокарда _Он и не чешется, не хотел бы оказаться в его шкуре, легкоранимый, тонкокожий_ - Заболевания кожи и аллергия _Ломать голову, рисковать головой, еще головой побейся, сплошная головная боль_ - Мигрень, метеозавизимость _Хромать на обе ноги, неустойчивый, шаткий, непроходимый_ - Хронические судороги, подагра _Выпускать пар, лопнуло терпение, поддавать жару, подстегивать_ - Гипертония _Едкий, мне горько, желчный, чтобы жизнь медом не казалась, никакой радости_ - Заболевания печени и желчного пузыря, а также ожирение _Глаза бы не видели, страшно смотреть, смотря зачем, свет не мил, непроглядный_ - Заболевания глаз _Не хочу этого слышать, не говори, замолчи, заткнись, шумно, грохочет_ - Снижение слуха, глухота _Колотит, трясет, бесит, претит, не морочьте (мрак), лопнуло мое терпение_ - Депрессия *Примечание.* Нет никакой разницы в том, к кому (или чему) применяются эти и подобные слова и выражения. Сам факт их присутствия в активной речи закладывает (а потом поддерживает) программу болезни. *
Предлагаем вам понаблюдать за речью.* Нет, не за своей – это без специальной подготовки может оказаться невозможным. Попрактикуйтесь – понаблюдайте за тем, какие слова-разрушители присутствуют в речи ваших близких. Только избегайте «проповедовать».
Будьте, пожалуйста, деликатны: людей, и особенно близких, ранят поучения и наставления. Просто поделитесь информацией. Например, дайте почитать эту или другие статьи по этой теме: предоставьте вашим близким возможность сделать самостоятельные выводы. И принять самостоятельные решения. И помните: индивидуальная речь – это то, во что категорически нельзя грубо вмешиваться!
*** *
Слова-кандалы.* 
Теперь вы знаете слова-разрушители в лицо, и это означает, что они обезоружены. Теперь, если эти слова и станут проскакивать в вашей речи, то вы мгновенно это заметите и замените «вредителя» на нейтральный (или даже продуктивный) синоним. И очень поможете своему здоровью. Вот так все просто: маски сняты и речь очищается: разоблаченные слова-разрушители из нее постепенно уходят.
То же самое стоит сделать еще с одним набором слов. Эти слова получили название слова-кандалы. Очень точное название, потому что отражает самую суть: употребляя слова-кандалы, мы ограничиваем себя и в свободе, и в возможностях, и в праве, которое по умолчанию (т.е. без всяких условий) дано каждому из нас от рождения: получать от жизни все самое лучшее. К большому счастью, слов-кандалов не так уж и много, и не потребуется особых усилий, чтобы очистить от них свою речь. Достаточно просто знать, что сообщество кандальных слов состоит из 4-х основных «кланов» (или семей - так их принято называть).
Вот смотрите:
клан кандальных слов *«У МЕНЯ НЕ ПОЛУЧИТСЯ»*. Эти слова отчетливо указывают на неуверенность в себе, за ними всегда маячит убеждение человека в том, что его способности ограничены, что он серый, неприметный – «обычный». Слова клана
«У меня не получится» в буквальном смысле заставляют стоять на месте – и заживо загнивать (уж простите за прямоту) …И все бы ничего, но за мнимой безобидностью этих слов мы даже не замечаем их коварства и НЕ осознаем, что они заставляют нас совершать смертный грех: ведь сомневаясь в себе, мы проявляем такое высокомерие, что мыслим себя чем-то отдельным от Того, Кто нас создал. И делаем вид, что мы сами по себе, а Бог – сам по себе (и никакого отношения к тому, какие мы вообще есть, Он не имеет);
и что набор уникальных способностей, которым мы все наделены от рождения, ни к чему нас не обязывает; и что послание, обращенное к каждому, кто человек: «Ты наделен талантами и несешь за них ответственность» - это вовсе и не к нам. Посмотрите, вот они, эти слова, за которыми очень удобно спрятаться, притаиться и НЕ выполнить свою уникальную жизненную миссию: _• не могу, • не умею, • не уверен (-а), • не получится, • это выше моих возможностей (сил), • не могу обещать, • от меня не зависит, • не возьму на себя такую ответственность._
А самое коварное слово клана *«У меня не получится»* - это ювелирно замаскированное *«постараюсь»*. Снимите с этого слова фальшивую веру в результат, уберите с него полумертвый энтузиазм – и непременно увидите его истинное лицо. И поймёте, что на самом деле транслирует это слово. Увидели? Все правильно, вот это: «я в себя не верю».
Клан кандальных слов «Я НЕ ДОСТОИН (-на)». При внешней похожести слова этого клана имеют кардинально другую задачу (по сравнению со словами клана «У меня не получится»). Почитатели слов из клана «Я не достоин», как правило, не стоят на месте, они по-настоящему стремятся к саморазвитию и хорошо понимают, что в этом, собственно, и состоит смысл их жизни. Именно эти люди имеют репутацию замечательных умниц и мастеров на все руки, именно они везут на себе всё и всех, они берут ответственность за все подряд, и только они уверены, что рабочая лошадь и они сами и есть
синонимы (и что критика и понукания, на которые не скупятся едущие у них на шее – это норма). И знаете, не надо быть опытным психологом, чтобы заметить, насколько сильно поклонники слов клана «Я не достоин» боятся получать адекватные себе самим вознаграждения. И дабы не допустить к себе блага, которые так и ломятся к ним в дверь, они воздвигают такие заграждения, что перелезть через них... (обычно эти заграждения формируются из моральных норм, что родились еще при Царе Горохе. Но убедить уверенных в своей «недостойности», что эти нормы – заплесневелое пуританство… в общем, сто потов приходится пролить).
Вглядитесь в слова клана *«Я не достоин (-на)»* - и вы все поймете:*• Еще не время, • Хотелось бы, но... • Мало ли чего я хочу! • Хотеть не вредно, • Кто я такой/-ая, чтобы...* 
А еще обратите внимание вот на эти «шедевры» - они настолько легко проникают в речь, что им даже маскироваться не надо: *• Я не могу себе позволить*,*  *• ничего себе!* (а уж сколько синонимов у этого восклицания – полуцензурных и из откровенного вульгарного арго – просто богатейшее устное творчество).
*понятно, что кандальной эта фраза является только в контексте самоограничения.
А вот когда мы, к примеру, говорим: «не могу себе позволить пренебрегать своим здоровьем» - это, как говорят дети, «не счетово».
Клан кандальных слов «НЕ ХОЧУ, НО ЗАСТАВЛЯЮТ». О, ну это наши любимые слова! И судя по частоте их применения, мы их не просто любим, а упоенно обожаем: *• надо, • нужно* (не в контексте потребности, а в значении «обязан»), *• должен (должна), • требуется, • проблемы* (очень коварное слово, и оно отлично замаскировано: ведь оно не обозначает имеющиеся проблемы (как может показаться), оно их формирует).
Сколько раз в день мы говорим (и слышим от своего окружения) эти слова? Да не сосчитать! А ведь мы не просто говорим – мы отчетливо (и без всяких разночтений) заявляем самим себе и друг другу: «моя жизнь – беспросветная кабала».
И что примечательно: мы так сроднились с этими кандалами, что даже и не пытаемся их хотя бы временно снимать, употребляем их даже тогда, когда говорим о своих личных потребностях, не имеющих ничего общего с обязательствами перед другими людьми (или перед обстоятельствами). Прислушавшись, легко заметите, что слова «мне надо сделать» и «я должен/должна сделать» мы употребляем в дело и не в дело, и тем самым строим громадные кордоны, через которые так не просто пробиться радости. Вот и ходим с озабоченными лицами - и напрочь забываем, что мы и пришли-то сюда исключительно для того, чтобы жизнью наслаждаться.
Ну и заключительная группа семейства слов-кандалов – это клан кандальных слов «НЕВОЗМОЖНО». Их употребление просто-напросто забирает кислород у всего, что мы называем мечтой. …К счастью, стремительно уходят времена, когда слово «мечта» (и его производные) сопровождались снисходительной гримасой (мол, отрыв от реальности). Теперь уже никого не надо убеждать, что именно мечтателям мы обязаны всем, чем с таким удовольствием пользуемся: электричеством, телефонией, телевидением, интернетом, самолетами, машинами… продолжите список. В общем, что называется, благословенны Небеса, что они посылают нам мечтателей, чтобы донести до нас и не дать нам забыть, что возможно всё. Всё (абсолютно!), что мы распознаем как внутренний запрос (мол, хочу) – это прямое указание на возможность. И на то, конечно, что у всех возможностей есть мощный потенциал воплощения, иначе бы запросы попросту не возникали.
Вот эти слова: *• Невозможно, • Маловероятно, • Никогда, • Не может быть, • Если вдруг (отказ от возможности), • Если что (и это тоже отказ от возможности: мол, хочу-то я хочу, но вряд ли получу), • Может случиться так… (планирование препятствий. Эта фраза - самый надежный способ, чтобы не только НЕ получить то, к чему стремишься, а гарантированно обеспечить себя тем, чего ни в какую не хочешь), • А вдруг (та же песня), • Не дай бог (из той же оперы)*. 
И самое убойное: *• нет выбора*. *Знайте:* кандальные слова (равно как и слова из разряда «органическая речь») значительно уменьшают скорость настройки продуктивной доминанты. А это, понятно, снижает скорость вашего движения к цели. Как, спросите, избавить свою речь от кандальных слов?
Отлично всегда помогает прием «Позорный столб». Прием простой: выпишите кандальные слова из этой статьи и вывесьте этот перечень на видное место (например, на
холодильник – как самое посещаемое место в доме), и пусть он (перечень) побудет там 7-10 дней. Дольше оставлять не стоит, во-первых, много чести, а во-вторых, за этот срок уже сформируется то, на что нацелен прием - черный список. Черный список – это умелый санитар, и он всегда отлично справляется со своей задачей: удаляет из речи все элементы деструктивных программ. Проверяйте.
*** *
Слова-крылья.* 
Мы с вами стоим на самом пороге великих перемен! Грядут перемены, и просто в величайшей степени неразумно их бояться (тем более, что они точно не за один день произойдут – как, собственно, и положено переменам.) Предлагаем приступить к делу. Очень приятному делу, будьте уверены. И оно впрямую касается того, как организовать собственную жизнь в Новой Эре (ее, кстати, уже называют Эрой Абсолютного Добра).
Разговор пойдет о словах, которые, будучи допущенными в активную лексику, позволяют человеку получить доказательства, что управлять собственной судьбой – это не фигура речи, а вполне обыденный практический навык. И этот навык категорически не позволяет по жизни ползать, этот навык заставляет ЛЕТАТЬ. 
Слова-Крылья. Их совсем немного, но много вовсе и не надо. Потому что каждое слово даже не пуд золота весит, а много больше. И силу слова-крылья имеют такую, что описать ее … можно. Но я не стану (сами опишете, когда испытаете на себе). Просто обозначу то, что наблюдаю в профессиональной практике: меняют люди свою личную историю, встают с больничных кроватей, вытаскивают себя из финансовых ям, раскрывают свои таланты и вообще начинают жить так, как каждому человеку и положено: радостно и взахлеб.
Вот он, наш истинный ресурс:  *• Я могу,*  *• У меня всё получается*. 
И самое мощное: *• Я намерен(-а)*.
Чтобы не быть голословной, предлагаю вот что: прямо сейчас произнесите, пожалуйста, вслух: «Я хочу», а потом так же вслух: «Я намерен (-а)», и вы отчетливо почувствуете, что сделали энергетический переход: более тонкую энергию перевели в значительно более плотную. И этот переход распознается не умозрительно, а на биологическом уровне, и как раз в этом-то секрет и состоит: глагол «намерен» запускает в теле совершенно определенные химические реакции (не гипотеза – проверили замерами). И как раз эти реакции заставляют и мыслить продуктивно, и действовать уверенно (а не наугад). 
И это всё о словах-крыльях. Я уже сообщала, и опять повторю: корректировать свою речь или оставить все как есть – это всегда личное решение. Только не сочтите это за мое нежелание брать на себя ответственность. Я не призываю вас во что бы то ни стало пересмотреть содержание своей речи по одной-единственной причине: такие призывы – профанация. И они не имеют ничего общего с моей профессией. Моя профессиональная задача – дать обоснованную информацию и обратиться с ней к вашей способности здраво рассуждать. Только такой подход в моей работе считается профессиональным, и только он обеспечивает позитивные изменения. А «делай то и так (и больше никак)» – это… тоже уместно, но только в детском саду. Поэтому, как бы мне ни хотелось убедить вас пересмотреть свою речь и наполнить ее лексикой победителя, я не стану на это тратить ни свои слова, ни ваше время. Просто сообщу: я верю в Вашу Счастливую Звезду. И моя вера не предполагает сомнений, тому порукой мой профессиональный опыт. И он мне многократно доказал: каждый человек родился – и живет! – под собственной Счастливой Звездой.  planetapozitiva.ru

----------


## Soft sign

Да уж…

----------


## dtrq

tin-foil-hat.jpg

----------


## Lampada

> Да уж…

 А что? Думаете, что статья даже для смеха в_ Fun Stuff_ не подходит?

----------


## Lampada

_Rituals to Reverse Bad Luck Can Work_ | Psych Central News

----------

